# Introducing Lilly



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh.she's soooooooooo cute but she's going to be tiny!!.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks....


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She is so precious!!!! Oh melt my heart  I can't wait to hear how she adjusts to her new home and family.... AND LOTS of photos please 



Tiffany


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks  We will have our digital camera with us. I cant wait until Katie sees her. I'm trying to find a toy breed food right now. My husband just bought Lilly's collar and leash


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

She looks like a doll...and I'm sure she'l. keep Katie busy...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwwww Ty


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks like a little stuffed animal and is adorable. I bet her and Katie will have alot of fun together.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwww.....thanks. Katie has probably met a couple hundred puppies/dogs in her year and a half and has liked just about every one of them


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Awww. she's cute! She looks older than six weeks to me... Hey, is there something wrong with her right eye? Looks much different than the left, at least in the photo. Hope all is just perfect with her! Enjoy!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't mean to be a downer, because she's adorable, but you might well bein a world of trouble. 6 weeks is WAYYYY too young, especially for a toy sized dog to be away from mom and siblings. My foster maltese/poodle mix was purchased from a backyard breeder (and BYB are the ONLY breeders who will breed a cross like this) when he was 5 weeks old. The lady who bought him had finally had enoughby the time he was 3 months and turned him into my rescue. I fostered him til he was about 5 months. Talk about a brat! He had no bite inhibition, because he had been taken away much too soon. He guarded everything he could get his paws on. He barked at everything and peed on everything. I don't mean to preach, but please please please get her socialized with EVERYTHING you possibly can once she's had the required shots. 6 weeks is about 6 weeks too early for a dog her size to be leaving mom.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome home, Lilly! From one Lily to another...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your concern. I also agree 6 weeks is too young. Theres a health gurantee I have to look over today. I know she has been vet exmaed, first shots and has be dewormed and has the OK to leave her mother.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Thank you everyone for your concern. I also agree 6 weeks is too young. Theres a health gurantee I have to look over today. I know she has been vet exmaed, first shots and has be dewormed and has the OK to leave her mother.


Just keep in mind that while physically she may be cleared to leave the mom, she will be missing out on a lot of important lessons from her littermates. Like Taz said, she'll require a LOT of socialization to the world and I'd start that ASAP - by taking her to non-dog places to encounter life beyond your home. Six weeks is definitely too young - and I believe is also illegal in many states.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you. We live in Canada.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Were heading out at 9 am. Wont be back til later tonight. We will have more pictures for you all sometime tomorrow


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with her. Like I said, and I can't stress this enough, you NEED to socialize her immediately with people, and dogs as soon as she has all her shots. 6 weeks is way too young. And again, only backyard breeders, puppymills and pet stores with sell cockapoos, yorkie poos, maltie poos, and all the other BS "poo" breeds. They are bred for money, and that is is. Toy breeds are prone to many many problems, luxating patellas, collapsing trachea, bad teeth, dry eye, the list goes on and on and on. Just beware. These are potential problems that can cost thousands.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I looked over Lilly's paper work and shes actually 7 weeks old. We just booked her 2nd set of shots with the vet for May 21st. She has met a handful of people and loves it and is even going potty outside....only had 1 accident in the house since last night at 10 pm. She loves snuggling up with Katie on Katie's blanket....oh and she gets mad when Katie leaves the room lol ---- tooo cute lol.


----------

